# Porcupine Gulch Mining Town/Western haunt - 2012



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Posted here last year, and preparations now underway again (just beginning) to gradually get everything up for the weekend before Halloween and guests. Ours is a back yard based haunt, and basically centered on a specific theme (haunted abandoned mining/cowboy town) and getting wide variety of props with a few electronic effects into a relatively small space, while focusing on quality/thematic coherence...low on startle factor, but there are a few we like to include.

Basically, so far we've dug out the lighting elements and 'garland' boxes (dead leaves, branches, etc) and the spooky fabric for dressing buildings. Lighting is all that are up at this point, so here is a look at that, and more updates to follow as warranted. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa! That looks like it will be quite some set up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not your everyday haunt You pack an impressive amount of detail into your scenes.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Love it. The apprehension of thinking something is coming is what really gets me. I startle easily (which makes me great to have around for laughing at in haunted houses) but psychologically a well themed and atmosphered haunt will stick with me longer than the jumpy ones. Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

" focusing on quality/thematic coherence "

I'd say "win" in that regard! Is this the haunt that was built using reclaimed wood from a barn? So awesome!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe that is the Wicked West ghost town of San Ramon studiokraft, also represented on these forums (and one I am very jealous of heh, as it's quite high quality and really awesome facade work.)

Some of our boards are authentic old sourced from a few places, though, and the rest have aged nicely after four years out in the rain and elements year round. 

Thank you all for the compliments! Much more to come as not a single real prop or 'set dressing' bit been put out yet.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

*Serious!*

That is a seriously awesome haunt! It has so many layers, and you don't hear of a wild-west haunt anywhere! The detail and workman-ship is fabulous. I love your lighting, and it's clear that you're one of the best, and it could be mistaken for a pro haunt.
dar.
<3


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The lighting is off to a good start! And I also felt the need to say how much I like your facades. Very high quality.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

dayum... that is fantastic!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the comments!  A few more images....









Starting last year, we put up this fabric/dead branch kind of garland and worked very effectively with the orange string lights. Looks very nice at night.


















The newly built 'mine shaft entrance' in the daytime, which will receive a modified 'electrocution victim' stunt (different clothes, with a TNT plunger box and strobe light) inside.









One of our newly purchased skeletons in a temporary/testing placement.

Thanks for looking and more to come as updates warranted!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice photos, Regions


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The photos from this blew me away last year. Looking forward to the collection again this year. You do sensational stuff!!!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you very much Roxy and Headless! 

Here is the 'first view' guests see, obviously not final yet, but lighting installed:



















This fellow was not at all helpful, just lounging back in a deck chair and watching everyone else work. Oh well. He'll be put in his final resting place today likely (atop the water tower structure).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Always a slacker in every crowd, Regions

This haunt is visually striking, and even more so with the lighting in place.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks awsome.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking great! Love the mining town theme. I grew up in a mining town in the Black Hills so mine shafts and mining horror stories were always a big hit.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Well executed RB! The layout, details and lighting looks fantastic. What a fun scene!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

As before, thank you all! First round of figures placed this afternoon and some infrastructure work.


















These skeletons shall be getting more 'dressing' and props: miner helmets or cowboy hats, bandanas, small handheld items, etc, closer to display.









This unfortunate miner will be receiving a more western-style shirt, helmet, and more signage and a TNT plunger (PVC pipe) to attach the hands to. The motion/action is pretty good (intended as an electrocution victim): thrashing about and pretty loud screaming. Strobe light will also go with the figure and some dynamite stick props finish it off.


















Another view of the water tower residents.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Always enjoy your photos RB. Cant wait to see the "Unfortunate Miner "in action.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Been a while since an update, but here I am! We've been slowly unpacking boxes, replacing batteries, getting a few more new items as we saw the need for them, general construction, making effort to have more 'triggered' electronic elements, etc. Here's more night time photos of progress:


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I just love your back yard all the time, your halloween set up is just iceing on the cake!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The face on the creature in the last picture is great (as are all your other pictures)!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

That's terrific...I'd love to "Like" this...but alas...I know not where thy button be.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks to ScaryCher (oh...please, I hope I have the name right), I could like this!!!!!
Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello all, and hope your Halloween was awesome!

Here's video of this year's finalized display, more photos to come soon.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very attractive haunt! Definitely not your every day haunt - very unique!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

This is always one of my favorites RB - look forward to the photos.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

And finally, the final round of photos....thanks for looking and enjoy!










With the fog machine running:




























And a few photos more to come.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Photos got deleted from flickr accidentally in this section, sorry!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a splendid set up and sooo colorful! Likey likey!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I always find this haunt fun. The little details make it unique and great all the same. 

I have to ask, how much of the fascade stays up year round. What does the yard look like now?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a fun haunt! So full of details, it's amazing!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Haunted Spider said:


> I always find this haunt fun. The little details make it unique and great all the same.
> 
> I have to ask, how much of the fascade stays up year round. What does the yard look like now?


The building in the background is always there, the train station, water tower, mine entrance, etc are permanent structures. The main store/building is just a facade on a pre-fabricated shop/storage shed, for instance.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to see a picture pre halloween of the yard. Sounds like it is fun year round.


----------

